# Impacted crop or mass?



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am trying to figure out if my Wyandotte has an impacted crop or a mass. I separated her last night and it went down a bit but it is still large. She eats fine(not given any food thus morning) no sour smell coming Dom her mouth and normal poo.









This is from this morning. Not the best angle I guess, she is not the best model.









This is what it looks like after she has been eating. 
She isn't laying right now either. Up until about a week or so ago it was about 3/4 eggs a week.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Do u think your chicken is molting?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Millie324 said:


> Do u think your chicken is molting?


No, she is not molting. Her feathers look great.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like she over ate a bit. My entire flock looks like that after I feed them in the morning.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

the first photo is in the morning without any food. Not nearly as large but still large. She keeps doing this neck bobbing/twisting thing as well, like she is trying to move it around.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe foreign body.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Does she have access to any grit? She may need something to help crush it up. Is it a hard spot, or squishy?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah she has access to grit, it's squishy, but not full of fluid. I was told she may be a bit chubby.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

O O! The dreaded chubby chicken! Lol


----------

